# Anyone Ever Form Anything in Dallas, Texas



## uhuru59 (Mar 21, 2006)

I've noticed that there are quite a few people from Dallas, but I have yet to find some group or organization that have made concerted efforts to form around creating and developing some remedial therapy for Social Anxiety. 

I'm looking for a group, perhaps hosted by an organization. I have no qualms about meeting with a group of people providing it is legitimate. 


I expect it is an ideal environment to practice CBT excercises. It thoroughly bewilders me why there isn't some form of SA national network that facilitates this type of massed throng therapy. I would have long since attended. 


If no one can oblige in this regard please do point me in the direction of a local (Dallas/Fort -Worth) SA clinic or Medical University Clinic.


----------

